# Bread too brown (oven, not machine)



## Angie (May 6, 2006)

I've been making Amish Friendship Bread for weeks and weeks...and it's never just right.  It's always too brown around the edges.

I grease the glass loaf pans and sugar/cinnamon them.  They are supposed to bake at 325* for 1 hr but since my oven runs hot, I decrease it to 300* for 50 minutes.  Any shorter, and they aren't done.  The way it is, the tops some times  cave in a tad but the sides and bottom get too brown.  I am sure that if I would take them out of the pan right away, that would help with the browning but I can't because they would collapse!  As it is, I'm eating some that came out of the oven 25 minutes ago and is still too hot to eat.

Any suggestions?  Should I try it at 275*?


----------



## Diane1415 (May 6, 2006)

Do you know just how hot your oven runs?
I use an oven thermometer to regulate mine. 
Glass pans take longer to heat up but they hold the heat in, you are supposed to lower the oven temperature 25 degrees when using glass as compared to metal.
You could try NOT using sugar as that will contribute to browning and burning.
But you will want to use the whole time you are supposed to because it will help the center get cooked as well as the outside.
Friendship Bread is quite sweet anyway isn't it?


----------



## Angie (May 6, 2006)

So the sugaring could be the problem?  OK....I'll tell that to hubby as he's the one that demands the sugaring.  I'm fine without it!  Yup, it's very sweet!  Pudding, sugar, cinnamon....but really really good.

I have no idea how hot my oven really is.  We rent this house and it's one of those smaller ovens/stoves, but with trial and error I have learned that 25* lower is a good place.


----------



## Diane1415 (May 6, 2006)

when I first put my thermometer in my oven I found out that it is 25 degrees off at 350 so I always have to set it at 375 so I know where you are comming from.

You could put a mixture on it like you use for cinnamon rolls after it is baked if your hubby demands the cinnamon/sugar.


----------

